# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle تحديثات :  BST Dongle Released V3.05.00 - Discussion Here

## mohamed73

*BST Dongle Released V3.05.00 - Discussion Here*      Release Date: 08/11/2013 
V3.05.00
--------- Added: > Added Support Samsung, HTC Call logs backup options (With USB Debugging)
> First in World GT-I9305 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I8160 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I8160L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I8160P Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S5360B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S5360L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S5360T Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S5363 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S5367 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-S5369 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9082L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW
> First in World GT-I9082I Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW (Beta)
> First in World SGH-I897 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI/EFS/*HW (Beta)
> First in World GT-S5830B Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI
> First in World GT-S5830L Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI
> First in World GT-S5830T Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI
> First in World GT-S5838 Flash/*ScreenLock/Unlock/IMEI
> Added GT-S5830 Unlock/IMEI
> Added SCH-I579 Unlock
> First in World GT-S6812B Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-S6812C Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-S7273T Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-S7275R Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-I8258 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-S7898 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SM-T211 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-S5831I Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World GT-I9195 Flash/*ScreenLock
> First in World SM-N900S *ScreenLock
> First in World SM-N900J *ScreenLock
> First in World SGH-I527 *ScreenLock
> First in World SGH-I527M *ScreenLock  Fixed:
> Fixed cannot backup efs and superIMEI for samsung android 4.3 system
> Optimize Flashing for samung OPS series model
> Optimize service repair order for samsung model  
Official Mirrors:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
GsmBest Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

